# See my rescued pet starling, Poppy, whistle Mozart and Dixie!



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi!
I am a flight attendant and one day, going to work, I found a small, 'screeping' dinosaur on the jetbridge: a baby starling that had fallen 10 feet out of its nest on the roof.
After the mechanic said he would just 'throw that thing in the trash, they don't live very long,' I took the bird home to rehab.
"Poppy" is over 5 years old now and talks, whistles songs, perform tricks and causes daily chaos and mayhem: we love him so much!
Being the proud birdie-mama, Poppy has his own website: poppythebird.com and youtube videos! His story is also on Amazon Kindle/ Iphone books and a children's Picture book is in the works. ( If anyone knows an agent/publisher...)
Please check out the Rascal Poppy! He will make your day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQAKRSAnZNM

Oh and here is Poppy whistling both songs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJHYZ2Dq4Mc

































Let me know what you think of Poppy!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Poppy Rocks!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! Poppy is TERRIFIC!!

I know Starlings make wonderful pets! There is a member named Susan, who lives in Australia with her husband and their Starling, named Spoggy...the light of their life!!

You are a wonderful artist too and I bet Poppy's books will be a BIG HIT!!

Thank you SO much for posting and will we ever be lookong forward to the further adventures of Poppy!!

One of the best rescue stories I've read!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and her gang: Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow those are awesome videos! Thanks for posting them and your website birdiegirlie. I enjoyed looking at them all. Both you and Poppy are one talented pair!!!  That picture of Poppy in front of the Christmas tree is the best. Starlings are such smart birds. Good luck with your book!


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

very impressive. made my day


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poppy is adorable. Starlings are so amazing...funny and smart.... I lived with one for 14 years. Her specialty was the song...Sittin on the Dock of the Bay. I understand that is a Starling favorite.
I hope you have many wonderful, happy years with Poppy. 
The picture of Poppy in front of the Christmas tree is just spectacular. You really captured the essence of a Starling in that picture.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You future lies in art Lisa. Wonderful bird and great drawings.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an amazing bird.
Next week I am getting a starling, hopefully. I can't wait.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not know one was alound to keep a starling as a pet, what a pretty bird! I see why they have their own website now! how adorable


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

European starlings aren't native here so I guess you can keep one as a pet.
He's a beautiful bird and very talented! I didn't know they could whistle and talk like that. You're a great artist as well  You and Poppy may soon be famous!


----------



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you guys so much! I am honored by your comments and they made my day! I am going to print out your comments to keep and read and put them in Poppy's scrapbook! Your pigeon pictures and icons are GORGEOUS, too!!!
Poppy does rock and he whistles and sings all day- evey day, I feel so lucky to have found found Poppy that day at the airport and be able to keep him. 

Here in Florida, it is legal to keep a pigeon, starling or sparrow as a pet, being a non-native, 'pest' species; however, every state is different. The majority of states do allow starlings to be kept as pets- but make sure and check.

It is quite a challenge, since starlings are omnivores (they don't eat seeds- but insects, proteins and fruits) and starlingtalk.com is a FANTASTIC and VALUABLE website, like this one, that helps in every aspect if you are thinking about adopting a starling.

I truly hope Poppy's story puts a smile on everyone's face! I show Poppy's videos to the airport mechanics, flight attendants and cranky pilots- and they all crack a smile and laugh and marvel at how smart our little birdies are!!!!

Hugs,
Lisa and Poppy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you feed him? does it have to be live food?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I Love His Singing  Hes A Little Star Ling


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to ask, what you used to draw/color those beautiful illustrations?  I'm assuming colored pencils? But there's a lot of different kinds of those to choose from. 

Also, when you find a publisher, let us know!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is absolutely adorable, I had no idea they could be so clever and cute.

I love those pictures too, you've got an amazing talent.

Janet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable character! ...and you bring out the BEST of Poppy and his character in your artwork!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You and Poppy are very talented.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> what do you feed him? does it have to be live food?


Starling Talk diet .. I know Lisa and Poppy from the Starling Talk board  http://www.starlingtalk.com/diet.htm

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for posting here, Lisa! As you have seen .. everybody and everybirdy loves you and Poppy!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> I know Starlings make wonderful pets! There is a member named Susan, who lives in Australia with her husband and their Starling, named Spoggy...the light of their life!!
> 
> Shi and her gang: Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


Ooops .. Spoggy is an English House Sparrow, Shi! BUT Susan and David also have starlings .. lots of them!  (And lots of holes in the walls of their house from having to go into the walls to get trapped starlings out).

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Ooops .. Spoggy is an English House Sparrow, Shi! BUT Susan and David also have starlings .. lots of them!  (And lots of holes in the walls of their house from having to go into the walls to get trapped starlings out).
> 
> Terry


OOOPS!! You are correct!!  AND, I should know better! So sorry about that!  Guess I just got carried away because both households have been soooo "beautifully" taken over by a small feathered one, who is so loved!! 

Darn! My brain cells need some light! 

Thanks, Terry...for the correction! AND, IF Susan sees this...my sincere apologies!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the compliments- I hope I find an agent/publisher and I will let you know if or ever it happens! I have been trying and have gotten over 13 rejections so far! But, I will keep going! The 'Ellen DeGeneres Show' did call me after I emailed them Poppy's story, and they liked the story and said they would keep it in their databank if they did a story on animals....so maybe, ?
If anyone knows anyone that knows someone that is a literary agent or in children's book publishing- please email me!
Poppy's diet is a bit tricky and starlingtalk.com has all the details on exactly what to feed a starling. It's a combination of high,high protein cat food, moistend and mixed with avian vitamins, applesauce, ect. Poppy also gets crickets (freeze dried ones) meal worms and chicken breast and egg 'patee' from Orlux for treats.
His diet is scary because starlings have an iron problem in their diets, so I monitor starlingtalk.com for all the latest news on what to feed them. 
THANKS AGAIN FOR the compliments!
I use a 'mixed media' of drawing tools, like pastels, conte pencils, hair spray and maybe water colors...whatever is on my drawing table!
Big Hugs and Poppy Wing Waves,
Lisa and Poppy
[email protected]
poppythebird.com


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh I see, Shi don't worry, Lisa and Poppy and my family are old friends. I have known Lisa and her special birdie for many years. Lisa knows us well when it comes to starlings, but we haven't been online much conversing much since Spoggy dropped in. I love the great illustrations of Lisa and I hope so much her book is a big success.

So (waving) Hi Lisa, tell Poppy he/she (did we work out what Poppy was) is still the best whistler of Dixie I ever heard

Good luck, did I end up sending you a copy of the Frog Regatta, I just cannot remember, things got a bit nuts here, David nearly died - he got a rare tumour, but they got it and so the last year is a big mess in my mind

Let me know by PM through ST if I didn't send the book off.

Love and light
Susan xxxx


----------

